# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wezelenburg (Bavel)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wezelenburg

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk G.C. Wezelenburg, Bavel

Adres: Patrijzenlaar 7, Bavel


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wezelenburg*

----------

